# Pilgrim 5th Wheel



## Shadow (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey gang, just wanted some opinions on this 5th wheel.  It's a 2007 30' Pilgrim Intl Legends. Three slides with the bunkbeds in the rear. My neighbor is looking at buying it. It's never been sold and the dealer seems eager to get rid of it. Listed new at 42,500 and he can get it for 24,900. He knows the manufacture is out of business, but really likes the trailer.(and the price). Just wanted some pros and cons. He said they were going to offer a full warranty. My question was who would honor it if they are out of business? Told him I would throw it at Y'all and see what you thought. Is it or was it a good brand?  Thanks in advance......


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

RE: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

well shadow ,, not to knowagable on that brand ,, i have seen them ,, but not sure on it ,, but sounds like a good deal ,, and for the warranties ,, most that i have dealt with even being out of bussiness ,, they have a company that is covering the warranties for them ,, yes they are out of the sales bussiness ,, but still in bussiness ,, if u know what i mean ,, but hope fully other's will chime in on this ,, and u know they will  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 8, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Another way to look at it Butch, if he's willing to spend $40k and can get what he likes for $25k; thats $15 k to play with on warranty, mtc, etc.  I don't have a clue about the quality of this rv but with your knowledge and experience you can give him some advice on that...if you look at it.  You have a good idea of whats junk and whats quality.  If it was going to leak, wouldn't it have already.  

I'd say go for it.  Of course its not my money.

We're still leaving labor day for points east.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 8, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

The Pilgrim trailer was not the worse trailer made, but it was far from the best too.  The only warranties on it would be manufactures warranties like Dometic or Atwood on items used in the trailer.  There is NO warranty on the trailer itself from Pilgrim.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 8, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Thanks for the quick replies guys. Big help! 

Jim I'll send a PM...


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 9, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Butch...did you get my pm.  They seem to end up in my outbox but I don't know if they are sent.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 9, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Got them Jim, they will always show in your out box till read. Talk at Ya later! Headed out the door to Shiner.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Does Shadow mean he is going to MOON someone   :laugh:   .  Think retirement is already working on him :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 9, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Watch it Chelse...we Texans are headin your way soon and you don't want us coming upset


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

OK Jim just where in the south are you coming? Now you know we charged a tour fee on Texan,,,, JK u ,,come on down and do let us know where and when you head this way. as always be careful. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Jim better watch us ole southeastern boys.  We can be sneaky :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 10, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Now Chelse. You know you should never use the words Retirement and Working in the same sentence.  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 10, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Hollis, check out easterly trip under destinations.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 11, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

For what it's worth, most 5th Wheels don't seem to have as many problems as MH's (no motor/drive train/leveling jacks/electric stairs/front window/etc) so not having a manufactures warranty on the RV might not be too bad.  $15K in the pocket is a lot of money to make repairs, if necessary, with. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 11, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

DL don't you have to have a motor/drive train to pull the 5th wheel   :laugh:     Having said that I agree the MH is more expensive to operate but has its advantages. 
Shadow I would not let the company being out of business keep me from buying if it was a good product. No knowledge at all on the Pilgram but have seen a few on the road.  Just tell your friend to really look at the construction of the rv.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 11, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Right on Chelse, but he's worried about buying a 5th Wheel without a warranty.  I'm just assuming he has a Dodge Diesel to pull it with.  He won't need a warranty for it. :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 11, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

I'm starting to get warmed up now that it's getting close to our hit the road date.  Beware a sleeping giant may awaken


----------



## Shadow (Aug 11, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Hey DL, all that deisel smoke must have made you psychic! He does own a dodge!  But he also has a chevy with the duramax. Maybe someone could tell him the pro's and con's of hitches. He wants to go with the gooseneck hitch so he can pull it with either truck. Oh and both trucks are shortbeds. He's been reading, so let him have it!   :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 11, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

From what I've read/heard, adapting the 5th wheel king pin to a gooseneck is somewhat of a weak link.  I don't know enough about gooseneck hitches to provide the particulars of why it's a weak link other than to say common sense tells me it's usually best to use a particular designed hitch in the way it was designed to be used.  Gooseneck hitches with goosenecks and 5th wheel king pins with 5th wheel hitches.

With a shortbed pickup I can't quite see how the gooseneck configuration would give him enough clearance between the front of the 5th wheel and the pickup cab on tight turns.  The auto slider 5th wheel hitch allows the 5th wheel to slide back out of the way and provide the adequate clearance between the pickup cab and the 5th wheel on tight turns.

I'll pass to Kenneth at Grandview Trailer Sales.  He should know if adapting the king pin to a gooseneck configuration is a good idea on shortbed pickups.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Jim how do I find your route on destination?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 12, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Hey Hollis, if you go to destinations section. And under easterly trip. Jims first post gives you is planned trip. It's kind of general, but gives you an idea.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 12, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Butch, the gooseneck will be harder hitching up IMO because it has to be exact.  He probably is experenced with hitching so probably no problem.  I think he will need the slider hitch on the short beds.  Hay, why would he want to haul it with the Dogde when he has a chevy :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  Install a slider in the chevy and just use the Dogde around home so he want have to tow it far with the chevy.  Now lets see if we can get DL going :laugh:  :laugh:    :evil:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 12, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

We want to thank everyone for their responses to this thread.  Seems like they hit a snag with financing. Looks like the banks are only willing to loan like it's used. Seem to be only willing to loan $13,000 of the $25,000 for the unit. Seems like thats the trade in value of this unit. With the manufature out of business is no help either. So maybe it's for the best. Shame though,  Thanks again everyone!


----------



## C Nash (Aug 12, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Well that shows you how quick they lose value.  Money is still tight but Obama says everything is getting better. Think we will be paying for the way banks threw money around for a long time


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 12, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

I might as well go junk my 1995 HHII.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 12, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

DL remember that after so long they star increasing in value :laugh:  :laugh:
Shadow I'm really getting worried about DL    Just can't seem to rile him anymore talking down those Dogdes :laugh:  :laugh:    He is in bad need of some diesel smoke :laugh:   DL go out to the road and chase some semis   :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Hear Ya Chelse. Think he's been off the road to long.  Mellowed out. No more road rage, and having to deal with us weekend warriors at the campsite. And you know that diesel smell on a Dodge just isn't the same unless it's straining under a load! And not having to watch them Fords and chevys pass you on them steep grades is a relief.     :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 13, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Poor ol Big Red has just been sitting here waiting to get back out on the road   :bleh: 

Anyone have any info on NEW Diesel production?  Are they even going to continue producing Diesels at Chrysler/GM plants, or has BIG BROTHER decided they are fuel guzzlers.  I'm worried that I'll have to buy a new truck with a big ol windmill mounted on front or maybe a rear pusher windmill. :dead:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Didn't you hear O's big speech in Indianna. GM is going to make a battery powered truck with a range of 100 miles. As the cronies in the audience erupted in applause!  :dead:  :angry:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 13, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Now I think I;m getting the picture.  DL never bought a condo     The Dogde broke down and he is stranded and just wouldn't tell us and he has to wait for the new diesels to prove they are ok :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:     Talk about wounded pride just wait till you see DL in a Durmax pulling that HitchHiker.   :bleh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 13, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Chelse, you had better run fast to catch your mind because you must have lost it on that one. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: Big Red is still ready to go (127,000 miles).  Only been in to the repair shop once for a water pump.  Luckily it was still under the Cummins 100,000 mile warranty.  What more can you ask for.  Love that Dodge diesel smoke. :approve:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

yea ,, and i am gonna miss it ,, too bad gas is very deadly to breath  :disapprove:  :disapprove:      :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 14, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Think thats what happened to my mind.  All those years working in closed shops smelling that leaded gas fumes   :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Just wanted to let everyone know. They were able to get the 5th wheel. I towed it home for them Sat.  Wish everyone could of seen the smiles on that family!!   Go RVing....!


----------



## brodavid (Aug 24, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

I love the gas, each and every I pull into a gas station and seeing people drying there eyes after filling up with diesel. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Aug 24, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

HA HA Hollis, and you know that I am getting ready to get a diesel truck


----------



## C Nash (Aug 24, 2009)

Re: Pilgrim 5th Wheel

Shadow tell them congrats and jump on the forum.


----------

